#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Τρύπα σε πάνελ πλαγιοκάλυψης

## cv1987

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ή έχει καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να κλείσω τρύπα διαμέτρου 10 cm περίπου σε πάνελ πλαγιοκάλυψης. Ο στόχος βέβαια είναι να μην φαίνεται, όσον των δυνατών. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## CFAK

Με πολυουρεθάνη μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
Όταν στεγνώσει κόβεις ότι εξέχει, στοκάρεις και βάφεις.

----------

